# ISPConfig3 index.php ist leer



## virtualaudio (27. Dez. 2013)

Hi Forum,

ich versuche gerade meinen ersten richtigen eigenen Server zum Laufen zu bringen. Ein vserver der vorwiegend als Web- und auch ein wenig als Fileserver(ftp) dienen soll.

Ich habe nach Problemen mit Ubuntu 12.04 ein Debian Wheezy installiert und bin nach *The Perfect Server - Debian Wheezy (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) - Page 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials* vorgegangen.

Ich bin mit der Installation ansich durch. Das Problem ist, dass ich *beim Ansurfen von https://meineurl:8080 nur eine leere Seite* anstatt des Ispconfig Logins bekomme. http://meineurl:8080 verweist mich erwartungsgemäß auf https://...

Die *apache error.log liefert keine Fehler* die zeitlich zu meinen Aufrufversuchen passen. Errors kommen *allerdings beim Starten von apache*.

```
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:50 2013] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/ming.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
[COLOR="red"][B][Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [error] python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.7.2+', found '2.7.3'.
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [error] python_init: Python executable found '/usr/bin/python'.
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [error] python_init: Python path being used '/usr/lib/python2.7/:/usr/lib/python2.7/plat-linux2:/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk:/usr/lib/python$[/B][/COLOR]
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [notice] mod_python: Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [notice] mod_python: using mutex_directory /tmp
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Thu Dec 26 23:42:51 2013] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Debian) mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.4.4-14+deb7u7 mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.7.3 mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2012-02-08) m$
```
Benötigt ispconfig Python? *PHP jedenfalls funktioniert*. Ich habe eine test.php Seite gemacht in der einfach echo("klappt") steht und diese Ausgabe hat funktioniert.

Ich hab mir die index.php Seiten angesehen die in den document roots liegen die in der /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ispconfig.vhost angegeben sind. 
*/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.php und /var/www/ispconfig/index.php 
Die sind beide leer! Size 0!*

Das würde die leere Seite natürlich erklären. Doch wie kann das passieren, dass die Files zwar angelegt aber nicht befüllt wurden?! Ist es normal, dass die leer sind?

Einziges gröberes Problem bei der Installation war, dass dovecot nicht restarten wollte, weil es auf IPv6 ports lauschen wollte die anscheinend bei meinem vserver deaktiviert sind. Nach Anpassung der dovecot.conf hat das restarten dann geklappt, aber vielleicht hat dieses restart Problem am Ende der Installation von ispconfig irgendwas verursacht?!

Installiert habe ich ISPconfig wie in der Anleitung beschrieben als letztes mit den Befehlen

```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install/
php -q install.php
```
Soll/kann ich diese Installation einfach wiederholen? Müsste ich da vorher deinstallieren?

Ich würde gern vor diesem Schritt den ein oder anderen Rat von euch einholen, vielleicht ist das Problem ganz einfach gelöst und ich würde damit nur mehr Probleme verursachen. Mir fehlt leider noch die Erfahrung wie ich bei Linux im Fehlerfalle am besten vorgehe.

Beste Grüße und frohe Weihnachten euch allen, vor allem den schnellen Helfern, denn ich würde das gerne heute noch zum Laufen bringen um morgen getrost ein paar Tage in die Berge zu können  !!
LG Andi


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2013)

die index.php sollte nicht leer sein. Du kannst mal ein  update durchführen:

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install/
php -q update.php


----------



## virtualaudio (6. Jan. 2014)

Hi Till, danke vielmals für deine Antwort!!

Leider scheitere ich am nächsten Problem. Ich kann den MySQL Server nicht starten. Das ISPConfig update stört sich natürlich daran, dass MySQL nicht läuft.


```
Jan 3 22:32:51 masta mysqld: 140103 22:32:51 InnoDB: Using Linux native AIO 
Jan 3 22:32:52 masta mysqld: 140103 22:32:52 InnoDB: Warning: io_setup() failed with EAGAIN. Will make 5 attempts before giving up. 
[...gekürzt...]
Jan 3 22:32:55 masta mysqld: InnoDB: You can disable Linux Native AIO by setting innodb_use_native_aio = 0 in my.cnf 
Jan 3 22:32:55 masta mysqld: 140103 22:32:55 InnoDB: Fatal error: cannot initialize AIO sub-system
```
und damit...


```
Jan 3 22:32:55 masta mysqld: 140103 22:32:55 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' init function returned error. 
Jan 3 22:32:55 masta mysqld: 140103 22:32:55 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' registration as a STORAGE ENGINE failed. 
Jan 3 22:32:55 masta mysqld: 140103 22:32:55 [ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDB 
Jan 3 22:32:55 masta mysqld: 140103 22:32:55 [ERROR] Aborting
```
Den darin erwähnten Tipp  innodb_use_native_aio = 0 in die my.cnf einzutragen zeigt keine Wirkung. Muss ich irgendwas bestimmtes tun, damit diese Änderungen wirksam werden?

Ein anderer Lösungsansatz den ich gefunden habe ist die Zeile 

```
fs.aio-max-nr = 1048576
```
 in /etc/sysctl.conf einzutragen. Hat aber auch nichts verändert. Hab auch den ganzen Server immer wieder neu gestartet in der Hoffnung, dass das die Änderungen "aktiviert".

Bei meiner Recherche kam es mir so vor, wie wenn Debian Wheezy und MySQL 5.5 diese Probleme verursachen. Kann ich einfach 5.5. wieder deinstallieren und stattdessen MySQL 5.1 verwenden?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2014)

Ist das ein virtueller server? Wenn ja, poste mal die ausgabe von:

cat /proc/user_beancounters

siehe auch:

debianforum.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - Kann MySQL nicht installieren - InnoDB: Warning: io_setup()

Du kannst auch mal folgendes versuchen (Befehl zum ausführen als root):

echo 65536 > /proc/sys/fs/aio-max-nr


----------



## virtualaudio (6. Jan. 2014)

Hi Till,

ich pack es noch garnicht, es funktioniert. Ich hab das mysql-server packet (welches ja vorher schon mal funktioniert hat) einfach mal mit apt-get remove und purge mal entfernt und wieder installiert. Dann ging mysql wieder zu starten. Die gemachten Einstellungen (vorwiegend hab ich bei der Intsallation vor 2 Wochen einfach mysql_secure_installation laufen lassen) sind auch noch vorhanden.

Danach das ISPConfig update wie von dir empfohlen und nun kann ich mich einloggen . Endlich...bin grad sehr happy 

Trotzdem kurz zu deinen Fragen:
Ja es ist ein virtueller Server, aber weder Vollvirtualisierung noch OpenVZ. Der Anbieter schreibt in seiner FAQ folgendes zu den Produkten. Meines ist das VRS! Zuerst beschreibt er die Vollvirtualisierung KVM, dann:


> Zum Vergleich dazu sind vserver (VRS Produktreihe) keine echten Server, sondern hidden tasks in einem Linux Muttersystem - das nennt sich "Kontext Virtualisierung". Für den User fühlt sich das so an als wäre es ein echter root-Server. Es kann genauso jegliche Software installiert werden, ABER Netzwerkressourcen sind shared - d.h.: Firewall (iptables) kann nur über ein Web-Interface bedient werden und TUN/TAP devices stehen nicht zur Verfügung (kein VPN möglich). Die angezeigte System-Load ist nicht die des vservers selbst, sondern die des Muttersystems. Vorteile: alle 16 / 24 / 32 zur Verfügung stehenden Kerne des Muttersystems stehen auch dem Gastsystem zur Verfügung. Neu-Installation übers Web-Interface ist natürlich auch auf Knopfdruck möglich. Die Neu-Installation verläuft schneller als bei KVM und zusätzlich sind die vserver (VRS) eine Spur günstiger als die "großen KVM Brüder".
> 
> OpenVZ (OVZ) ist ebenfalls eine Art der "Kontext Virtualisierung", unterstützt allerdings IPv6 und stellt auf Wunsch TUN/TAP devices für VPN zur Verfügung. Die angezeigte System-Load ist im Gegensatz zu VRS die Ihres eigenen OVZ Servers, es stehen allerdings nicht alle CPU-Kerne zur Verfügung wie bei VRS, sondern nur 2 vCores (abhängig vom gewählten OVZ Produkt). Die Verwaltung erfolgt über das bekannte solusVM Aministrations-Panel.


Ich hatte einige Probleme die anscheinend auf diese Art der Virtualisierung zurückzuführen sind. Mit Ubuntu 12.04 und 13.04 hat apt-get upgrade nicht funktioniert weil setup udev hängengeblieben ist. Und die Installation von ISPConfig war zerschossen weil IPv6 nicht funktioniert und ich erst in den config Dateien das Lauschen an IPv6 ports deaktivieren musste. Dann haben zwar die Services gestartet, aber ISPConfig war eben danach nicht vollständig installiert anscheinend. 

Danke auch nochmal für den Link, den hatte ich eh vorher gelesen und bei meinem letzten Satz im vorherigen Post im Kopf glaub ich.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob mein mysql wieder funktioniert weil ich die Einträge in der my.cnf und syctl.conf hinzugefügt habe oder einfach weil es halt geht nach der Installation...ich hab mich noch nicht wieder stoppen und restarten getraut  ...aber ich lass die Einträge mal einfach drin.

Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe!!!!
Andi


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2014)

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob mein mysql wieder funktioniert weil ich die Einträge in der my.cnf und syctl.conf hinzugefügt habe oder einfach weil es halt geht nach der Installation...ich hab mich noch nicht wieder stoppen und restarten getraut  ...aber ich lass die Einträge mal einfach drin.


Möglicherweise an beidem zusammen. es hatte in dem Thread (oder einem der anderen, die ich zu dem problem gelsesen hatte) jemand geschrieben dass er die Einstellungen in der my.cnf vor der Installation der neuen mysql version machen musste. Durch das remove --purge und dann installieren hast Du genau das gemacht.


----------

